# AUCKLAND | New Zealand | Muliticultural + Liveable + Diverse



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

*Auckland wins top billing ... twice*


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
In the eyes of Lonely Planet, Auckland is No 1 and No 2. The travel guide released its latest New Zealand edition yesterday, with a list of the country's 20 top experiences. "It's hard to imagine a more geographically blessed city," the guide says about Auckland. "Is there another 1.4-million-strong city with access to two oceans and such vibrant Polynesian culture?" At the top of Lonely Planet's list was Auckland Harbour and the Hauraki Gulf. Second was urban Auckland. The city was ranked ahead of tourism spots, such as Queenstown, Milford Sound, Waitomo Caves and the Bay of Islands. "Auckland isn't your average metropolis," the guide says. "It's regularly rated one of the world's most liveable cities, and while it's never going to challenge NYC or London in the excitement stakes, it's blessed with good beaches, flanked by wine regions and has a large enough population to support a thriving dining, drinking and live-music scene. "Cultural festivals are celebrated with gusto in this ethnically diverse city, which has the distinction of having the world's largest Pacific Island population." The guide even recommends a two-week itinerary to its readers based entirely in the city (Auckland Encounter), though it suggests options for activities "within easy reach of the big smoke", such as surfing at Raglan. 

*Lonely Planet's NZ experiences*

1) Auckland Harbour, Hauraki Gulf
2) Urban Auckland
3) Geothermal Rotorua
4) Wellington
5) Kaikoura
6) Franz Josef, Fox Glaciers
7) Waitomo Caves
8) Bay of Islands
9) Tongariro Alpine Crossing
10) Rugby
11) Abel Tasman National Park
12) Maori culture
13) Otago Peninsula
14) Heaphy Track
15) Central Otago
16) Skiing and snowboarding
17) Queenstown
18) Milford Sound
19) TranzAlpine
20) Akaroa and Banks Peninsula

*Lonely Planet laurels added to Auckland’s list*

The recognition by Lonely Planet that Auckland and its harbours are the top two international tourism attractions in New Zealand has been welcomed by the Mayor. Len Brown says the acknowledgement by the international travel guide’s latest New Zealand edition could not be more timely. “It’s great to see our harbours in particular getting this international focus at a time when our local paper is asking Aucklanders how we can build on the fantastic waterfront environment already in place. “Aucklanders love their harbours and as we focus on our visitor economy and doubling the number of people travelling here, the timing of this couldn’t be better.” The Lonely Planet ranking follows Auckland being award top 10 ratings in all three internationally acknowledged liveable cities surveys – the Economist Intelligence Unit ranks Auckland as the 10th most liveable city in the world, Mercer ranks Auckland 3rd and Monocle magazine 9th. It also comes as Auckland works to attract more domestic tourists through Auckland’s first advertising campaign aimed at attracting other New Zealanders in a decade.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sky Towers' elevator on world's best list*


30 JUL 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The Auckland Sky Tower's elevator has been named one of the world's impressive elevators by a popular international travel blog. Ryan Murphy, of Budget Travel, compiled a list of the "12 elevators you need to see to believe" for CNN's website. He described the Auckland landmark's 40-second ride to the tower's observation level as "magical". "The glass-fronted elevators have views of the harbour and Auckland's cityscape, as well as the green countryside unfurling like a quilt in the far distance. "If you can tear your eyes away from the view out the sides, look down through the glass floor for the extra thrill of seeing the ground speed away from you - and come rushing back towards you on the descent." The SkyTower had some stiff competition. Also included in the list was an elevator inside an aquarium, a rotating boat lift and Europe's highest exterior elevator. The AquaDom resides in the lobby of Berlin's Radisson Blu Hotel and rises through the hollow centre of a cylindrical, 25m tall aquarium giving visitors a panorama of tropical sea life. Meanwhile, the rocket-like Hammetschwand Lift in Lake Lucerne, Switzerland, "offers far more colorful vistas than anything you could find in the emptiness of outer space," Mr Murphy said. The elevator was opened in 1905 and the 152m, 48-second ride is still the tallest outdoor lift in Europe. Not to be out-done, the Falkirk Wheel in Falkirk, Scotland, is a lift for boats which links two canals whose "inconvenient, lock-ridden connection had been severed nearly 70 years earlier".


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

*40% Of Auckland's residents are born overseas*

White Europeans could lose majority status in Auckland in the next few years as the combined population of Asians, Pacific Islanders and Maori increases, Statistics New Zealand figures indicate. While the city's population was 76 per cent white European in 1976, projections show it will be 51 per cent in 2016, with further reductions in later years. The forecast comes as the Herald begins a five-part series on ethnic diversity in Auckland, where about 40 per cent of the inhabitants were born overseas (as much as London and New York City). Nearly 70 per cent of Aucklanders in a Herald street poll said they were comfortable with the changing face of the city. Massey University sociology professor Paul Spoonley, who made the Auckland population projection based on Statistics NZ figures, said it was a matter of "when" rather than "if" minority communities combined would outnumber white Europeans in Auckland. The social shift was also aided by the Immigration Act 1987, which radically changed migrant entry to New Zealand. Requirements were based on individual characteristics, skills and money rather than preferred source countries. Between 1986 and 2006, the numbers born in Asia and now resident in New Zealand increased by 661 per cent, with the Chinese (899.4 per cent) and Indians (841.6 per cent) dominating growth. 

Over that time the number of overseas-born Pacific people also doubled, and migrants from other countries, such as Africa, also increased. Professor Spoonley said older age groups might struggle to come to grips with this "huge change". Auckland Chinese Community Centre chairman Arthur Loo, a local-born Chinese, counts himself among those who would be "uncomfortable" if there were more Asians, Pacific and Maori than Pakeha in Auckland. "I wouldn't want Pakeha to be the minority. I think we as New Zealanders have got to acknowledge what the founding peoples of New Zealand were, and it's Maori and people from the United Kingdom," Mr Loo said. He said Auckland should remain a city that kept New Zealand's "Maori-European heritage". "I mean all societies evolve, but I certainly won't want to see the Anglo-Saxon or the English culture subjugated in any way because they, in a large part, have made what is New Zealand and that's why we're here," Mr Loo said. "They were responsible for building New Zealand to what it is today, and other people come and we take advantage of that."


*Melting-pot reality okay with New Zealanders*

New Zealanders are accepting ethnic diversity as "part of our reality" and most no longer view migrant communities with suspicion like we did in the 1990s. Almost seven in 10 Aucklanders in a Herald street poll said they were comfortable with the ethnic diversity in Auckland, and 72 per cent said they have a close friend or friends outside their own ethnic group. More than six in 10 also felt New Zealand society today was "multicultural" and slightly more than half said they would be comfortable even if Asians, Pacific and Maori outnumbered Europeans in the city. These were some of the findings of a survey of 214 Aucklanders taken at Albany, Botany, New Lynn and the central city between September 22 and 30. Massey University sociologist Paul Spoonley said the results showed New Zealanders have gone from being suspicious of migrant communities to one of acceptance and acknowledgement of the contribution of migrants. "We had that period early on post-1987 when we were unsure about Asian migration," he said. "But these figures shows that it has become accepted much more as part of our reality as Aucklanders and as we think about the future, where Pakeha would become a minority, is not that frightening." ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

*Auckland named Australasia’s top tourism destination*


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland has once again beaten Sydney, Bora Bora, The Whitsunday Islands and Fiji's Yasawa Islands to take out the title for Australasia’s top destination in the 2012 World Travel Awards. Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (ATEED) is delighted that Auckland has received the prestigious accolade, the city’s second win in three years in this category. Now celebrating its 19th anniversary, the World Travel Awards (WTA) acknowledge and recognise excellence in the global travel and tourism industry. The travel elite of Asia, Australasia and the Indian Ocean were announced at a ceremony hosted in Singapore on Thursday 18 October. Also recognised in the awards were Air New Zealand, named Australasia’s leading airline for the fourth year in a row, and Tourism New Zealand, named Australasia’s leading tourist board. ATEED Acting General Manager Destination Jason Hill says the win reflects Auckland’s ever-growing strength as a truly international destination. “This is an outstanding result that once again shows Auckland is more than holding its own against some of the world’s most popular destinations. We are consistently ranked as one of the best places in the world to visit, live, study and invest, and this latest award is further testament to that,” says Mr Hill. The awards, described by the Wall Street Journal as the ‘Oscars’ of the global travel and tourism industry, reveal who are the ‘best of the best’ in the world. Votes are cast by 183,000 travel professionals, including travel agencies, tour and transport companies and tourism organisations in over 160 countries across the globe. Winners of the regional ceremony will now go on to compete in the World Travel Awards 2012 Grand Final in New Delhi on 12 December 2012. ATEED works to help drive Auckland’s visitor economy and contribute to making Auckland the world’s most liveable city.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Auckland low cloud skyline by Kenny Muir, on Flickr



IMG_0371 by mattglogan, on Flickr



Auckland from Mt Victoria by Chris Gin, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

*Auckland is more than big city lights*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The top Australasian travel destination. The best two visitor experiences in New Zealand. A finalist in an international Sport City award. A venue for the World Triathlon Series for the next four years. The accolades for Auckland's can-do attitude have come thick and fast. Auckland was determined that the organisation, and staging, of Rugby World Cup 2011 would not be a one-off and there would be legacy benefits. The council etched into its 30-year plan that Auckland would be a true international destination, and experience, for tourism and events. Over the past month, Auckland was named: 
*
A Sport City of the Year finalist in the International Sports Event Management awards, alongside Copenhagen, Dusseldorf, London, Manchester and Melbourne. The winner will be announced, in London, on Friday (NZ time).
*
Australasia's top destination at the 2012 World Travel Awards, heading off Sydney, Whitsunday Islands, Bora Bora and the Yasawa Islands. The Grand Final to find the global winner is in New Delhi on December 12.
*
Home to New Zealand's top two visitor experiences - Auckland Harbour/Hauraki Gulf and urban Auckland including newly-refurbished Britomart and Wynyard Quarter - as recorded in the latest edition of the Lonely Planet travel Guide.

Auckland successfully staged the Barfoot and Thompson-sponsored Grand Final of the World Triathlon Series over Labour Weekend, and the International Triathlon Union wasted little time in naming the challenging inner-city course as a series stop-off for the next four years. Auckland will open the world circuit next April. Though Auckland's international reputation as a sporting and visitor destination has risen dramatically, the city hasn't overlooked its domestic market. In September Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (Ateed) launched its first domestic tourism campaign in a decade. The second round of the campaign, showcasing the depth and breadth of Auckland's tourist offering, is planned for March/April next year, and overall the campaign is aimed at getting Kiwis "to visit more, stay longer and spend more". Last year Auckland had 10.3 million domestic visitors, but only 4.3 million stayed for more than one night. Auckland has long been known as the gateway to the country, with the international airport receiving 1.9 million, or 75 per cent, of the 2.6 million overseas tourists a year. Traditionally, many haven't stayed long in Auckland, but that is starting to change. Total guest nights for the year ending May 2012 increased 7.5 per cent to 6.35 million compared with a national fall of 0.5 per cent to 31.67 million. The average length of stay in Auckland increased slightly from 2 to 2.03 nights.

An additional one night's stay in Auckland for 1.9 million visitors, spending an average $250, would result in an immediate windfall of $475 million in a year for the local economy. So, is the gateway tag for Auckland out of date? Jason Hill, manager tourism at Ateed, says the latest awards "are for best destination and best visitor experiences - they don't say anything about being a gateway. "There is a new face to Auckland and the way we are starting to promote it is having an effect on travel agents and visitors' impressions," Hill says. "We have the uniqueness of the world's largest Polynesian city, rich in Maori, Pasifika and other cultures. We have the sophistication of big city life with good quality accommodation, superb dining and bars, and an array of great shopping. "Within minutes of downtown you can be walking on to a marae, peering into a volcanic cone, strolling through a rainforest or on a golden sandy beach, and take thrilling jetboat or America's Cup yacht rides." Hill says the domestic campaign was aimed at changing New Zealanders' perception about Auckland. "They come to Auckland for the big lights, an event or concert and a game of rugby. We want to give them ideas they haven't thought about, and have them stay an extra night." Ateed, in conjunction with DoC and local iwi, is planning a new tourist offering - a one or two-day walk on Rangitoto and Motutapu islands. Hill says DoC has nine great walks and "we want this one to be the 10th." The plan is for a local iwi guide to accompany the visitors and tell them the story of the islands, from pre-European to modern times. "Standing on a 700-year-old maunga and volcano, and taking in the unique flora and fauna and the views back to Auckland city will be second to none. "Nowhere else do you have this combination and variety."


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

*Auckland claims second in Sports City Award*


EDEN PARK STADIUM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland has put in a great showing at the 2012 International Sports Event Management (ISEM) Awards, finishing in an amazing second place in the prestigious Sport City Award. Held annually and now in its sixth year, the ISEM Awards are the only international Awards to recognise excellence in the global sports event management industry. Auckland claimed second place behind London – the home of the 2012 Olympics – and beat other major events cities like Melbourne (which finished third), Copenhagen, Düsseldorf, Glasgow and Manchester. The results were announced this morning (NZ time) at a black tie event taking place at the Cumberland Hotel in London. Jennah Wootten, General Manager Destination (Acting), and Virginia Terpstra, Manager Major Events (Acting) are representing ATEED at the awards in London. Speaking from the awards ceremony this morning, Jennah says: “To say that we’ve placed second behind the city that hosted one of the most successful Olympics ever is absolutely phenomenal.” “We’ve also beaten the city we consider to be our main competitor in Australasia, which is huge for us too.”


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love this country


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> i love this country


So do I :colgate: Thanks for the kind words mate :hug:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

*A Day in the Life of the Big Little City*


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

What a beautiful town! Puching way above its size


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

briker said:


> What a beautiful town! Puching way above its size


Thanks honey - long time no hear - are you well ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

*Auckland to be Hollywood of NZ*​
More films, television shows and advertisements could be shot around Auckland city as the council readies to make changes that will make it easier to get permission to film. The draft plan, which was given the green light from the council's Economic Forum committee yesterday, would see filming applications dealt with within three to five days. Film Auckland, a group part of council-controlled organisation Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development, would contact relevant council departments before the decision is made, and give the community where the filming is taking place 48-hours' notice. Councillors on the committee supported the initiative, with Christine Fletcher saying she supports the idea to avoid awkward situations when people are not able to film in public locations. "We had an embarrassing moment...Tamati Coffey wanted to do the weather from a train station," she said. "There was a little drama on screen. I recall ringing the CEO and asking what's happening, and it was abundantly clear that we do need to have some protocols. I think this should ensure those types of situations don't occur again." A Film Auckland spokeswoman said contrary to popular opinion, Auckland got much more filming activity than Wellington despite Sir Peter Jackson's presence in the capital. "People say Wellington is the Hollywood of New Zealand...but 90% of filming takes place in Auckland," she said. "Peter Jackson provides most of the filming in Wellington City. Whereas Auckland catches the rest." The film industry employs over 6,000 people in more than 1,440 local businesses, and generates $2.2 billion a year.


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

*PART 1*

Auckland is currently experiencing a huge transformation when it comes to Public Transport - the train network is receiving a complete overhaul with train station upgrades and new trains (featured in the 2nd video) which will be introduced next year. New Ferry terminals and connections are also being added to the network. New buses and routes have been introduced and busways are being built and/or planned. The HOP smartcard (integrated ticketing) was launched in May 2011 but is now being upgraded to the AT HOP card with plans to incorporate it into mobile phones. This is all part of the plan to transform the city into the World's most liveable. 

*The HOP and AT HOP cards:*


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

It is not uncommon for local bathers to swim with dolphins and Orca (killer) whales. This vid was taken two days ago at the seaside suburb of Takapuna on Auckland's North Shore .... I wish that it was me ...








08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

*Auckland's Waterfront takes top prize at The International Waterfront Centre conference ....*






Wynyard Quarter, the newest part of Auckland’s waterfront has been honoured with a prestigious international award in the United States. Council organisation Waterfront Auckland has won the top award at the US-based “Excellence on the Waterfront” awards for the transformation of Jellicoe Street, North Wharf and Silo Park in Wynyard Quarter from a working waterfront to a mixed-used area combining traditional fishing and marine uses with new public spaces and facilities. The award was given at an Award ceremony at the 30th annual Waterfront Centre Conference in Washington DC on Saturday – see http://www.waterfrontcenter.org/ for more details. The jury noted: “The harbour in Auckland is the site of container shipping, ferry services and commercial fishing. In the past these activities were conducted away from the public, despite their inherent attraction, but they are now part of the public realm in Auckland and are integrated as attractions. For instance, there are crate seats from which to watch the waterfront’s industry.” The characteristics of the development that were particularly praised by the judges were the “retention of fishing and industry, revealing artifacts and interpretation of the site’s archeology of patterns and materials”. Waterfront Auckland Chief Executive John Dalzell says it’s a huge honour especially considering we were up against some stunning waterfronts in Europe, Asia and North America. “As custodian of Auckland’s most treasured resource it is a privilege and exciting for the team to be recognised in this way. Considerable planning and thought has gone into the design of the first stage of the revitalisation of Wynyard Quarter and it’s an indication of what can be achieved in our lifetime if we are committed to be bold and are prepared to strive for transformational change that can underpin our future sustainability and prosperity”, Mr. Dalzell says the award is a tribute to the collective efforts of all the team especially the designers and construction workers who transformed the vision into reality. Perry Lethlean from Taylor Cullity and Lethlean (Melbourne) who was a key part of the design collaboration with Wraight and Associates (Wellington), says it was pleasure to be involved with the project. “Urban waterfronts are constantly in flux; crusty and utilitarian, with qualities that engage all our senses. Yet redevelopments are often characterised by the removal of the very qualities that attract us to these places”, “For this first stage of the Wynyard Quarter, the idea was to come up with an alternative way of creating public space, one that reinforces the unique qualities of its industrial and maritime setting where concrete silos are the centrepiece, fishing fleets are the attraction and industrial materials such as navigation buoys and original rail tracks are the language of a truly authentic waterfront experience.” Mr Dalzell says the approach has proved a winning one for Jellicoe Street, North Wharf and Silo Park, and sits alongside complementary design treatments in Karanga Plaza (Architectus), North Wharf (Fearon Hay), Wynyard Crossing (Hyder Consulting) and the Viaduct Events Centre (Gordon Moller), all of which combine to create a distinctly authentic look for the revitalised Wynyard Quarter that is turning heads offshore by industry icons who have worked in the waterfront space for decades across the world. “To have this recognition on the global stage with the Washington award is huge and it reinforces the feedback we’ve had through colleagues and the local public to date, that the Auckland waterfront is truly special and we have good reason to be proud of it and the great potential it holds for the future” “The challenge now is to sustain this momentum and incorporate the approach that has been so successful in Wynyard Quarter into the revitalisation of the rest of the public parts of the waterfront and city centre.”


12 AUG 11 17°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 12 22°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 JAN 12 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 12 17°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 APR 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C ASB HQ UNDER CONSTRUCTION WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Sometimes video can accentuate the "feel" of an area better than photographs so let's take a short break from my photographs, sit back and enjoy the following videos which portray some of the districts of Auckland opcorn:


*KINGSLAND*







*WATERFRONT*







*GREY LYNN*







*FEDERAL STREET*







*EDEN TERRACE*


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice and funny videos. Anybody knows the name of the beat in the 1st video?

Edit: never mind, it's there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Nice and funny videos. Anybody knows the name of the beat in the 1st video?
> 
> Edit: never mind, it's there.


That's great, I am very happy to read that you enjoyed them :hug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

*Auckland the fifth-most innovative city in the Asia Pacific region*


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland has been named the fifth-most innovative city in the Asia Pacific region, based on a report from business development consultancy Solidiance. The company's two-year research project focused on indicators of technology, talent and tolerance in 16 major cities across the region from Mumbai to Melbourne. Auckland was the only New Zealand city included in the study but benefited from governmental stability and the nation's reputation for the ease of doing business here. Singapore topped the list of most innovative cities, followed by Sydney, Melbourne, Hong Kong and Auckland. Tokyo, Seoul, Osaka, Pusan and Taipei filled out the top ten cities, while Indian cities Mumbai and New Delhi brought up the rear. The report said Auckland ranked highly in several quality-of-life surveys, which reflected the human talent the city was able to attract. "Auckland's society has a remarkably tolerant and open attitude, which in turn attracts immigrants and the highly creative," the report says. "Ease of doing business encourages foreigners to settle in Auckland and the city has also stepped up its education standards." *Auckland had the second-highest percentage of migrants in its population - 22.4 per cent - topped only by Singapore with 40.7 per cent.* However the study's authors said poor public transport infrastructure was holding back the city's liveability. Auckland ranked first in environmental sustainability and ease of starting a business categories, and lagged only Sydney and Melbourne in the quality of life stakes. The city took first rank in "business freedom" ahead Hong Kong and Singapore, and also was top of the class for its property rights framework and low level of corruption ... *MORE*


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


7 AUG 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 AUG 11 17°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

7 AUG 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


7 AUG 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 AUG 11 17°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 AUG 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 SEP 11 16°C RWC by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

A little video showcasing the aspirations of our Big Little City ... enjoy opcorn:


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

dear southest country 
nice picts man


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

urix99 said:


> dear southest country
> nice picts man


Hi and thank you :hug:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

02 SEP 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

All the following photographs are from HERE


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 SEP 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 SEP 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 SEP 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 SEP 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

this photo could have mistaken being taken in Vancouver. 


03 SEP 11 15°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> this photo could have mistaken being taken in Vancouver.


So true, it is the perfect photo to show the changing demographic of NZ ... 40% of Auckland's residents are born overseas and I love the fact that so many Asians are moving here :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

06 SEP 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 SEP 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> So true, it is the perfect photo to show the changing demographic of NZ ... 40% of Auckland's residents are born overseas and I love the fact that so many Asians are moving here :cheers:


where are these asians come from? In Canada, most asians are from China, HK, Taiwan, Vietnam and the Philippines.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> where are these asians come from? In Canada, most asians are from China, HK, Taiwan, Vietnam and the Philippines.


The majority are from China, India is a close second and I have heard that there are many Japanese looking at moving here. I will try to find a breakdown but I can't promise anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 OCT 11 18°C FO GUANG SHAN TEMPLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that photo of the girl reading the book.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous photos from Auckland. :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Love that photo of the girl reading the book.


The background is great  :cheers:




Linguine said:


> gorgeous photos from Auckland. :cheers:


Cheers mate, you are very kind :hug:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 OCT 11 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> The background is great  :cheers:


yes, you're right , there are many girls in the background as well.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

*SUBURB | TAKAPUNA + VIDEO*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates into this thread SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates into this thread SYDNEY


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

09 OCT 11 18°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


09 OCT 11 18°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


09 OCT 11 18°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


13 OCT 11 18°C BOTANY TOWN CENTRE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


13 OCT 11 18°C LONG BAY by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

RWC Opening Night by mattglogan, on Flickr


P1210974 by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


Auckland by E Smithwick, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


13 MAR 13 26°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from Mt Victoria by Chris Gin, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Love that photo of the girl reading the book.


Me too! 

btw, great new photos SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> btw, great new photos SYDNEY :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 OCT 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Very lovely city.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Urban Legend said:


> Very lovely city.


Thanks :colgate:


----------

